# ummmm....Tabitha?



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh...no! ND apparently bred to boer buck!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:shock: I hope it works out!! ray:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Did you actually see it happen? That's a dangerous situation if she is pregnant.
If you suspect she is, I would lute her.
How far along would she be?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks to be kidding now...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, I see. Prayers and good wishes sent your way that everything works out!
I know a lot of minis bred to large bucks that did fine, so don't freak out too much.
Just have a vet ready to call.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry, didn't see the pics.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've talked to my vet. And!!! Mt nephew who is my go to guy for vet stuff just happens to be out here and is on his way down


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome! Keep us posted!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh wow...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Well that's good to hear that you've got the vet coming! I hope everything goes well, the babies come out healthy and happy, and mom does alright. ray:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope kidding goes well! Keep us updated.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Water has broke...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Remind me again how long I let her go before taking her in to vet??? I have 3 guys out there telling me "she's just fine" "we're not taking her in" ARRRRGGGHHHH.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She should push no more than 30 minutes without a kid


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks. That's what I was thinking. She's been pushing for about 15 minutes now and water has broke.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ray: ray:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you two..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Boy!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars:


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Eagerly waiting with you :worried:


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Hope she is doing okay!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

2nd one on the way...


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

P'aawwwww! He's all gangly and BIG - wow! Good good job, Mama goat! He's gonna be a looker!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats! I can't believe she fit two (or more!) giant babies in there. I hope the 2nd one comes out just as easily as the first!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Girl!!


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Another big'un! Such gorgeous markings! Congratulations on a healthy and uneventful kidding!:hug:

:gift: Happy birthday babies! :girl: :boy:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

:stars: :fireworks:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG :shocked::shocked::shocked: Bless her for pushing those babies out ! 
Praying for all ray:ray:ray:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad everything worked out, I'm so happy for you!  . This will be a kidding you're going to always remember!.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Both babies presented with only 1 leg. Stupid goats! Nephew helped both out. Girl is WAY bigger than boy and Tab definitely had to have help. Both are up and nursing....or trying to anyway. Whew.... Talk about a surprise! I have pics of the 2nd birth if you all want to see them???? LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thank goodness  How is Tabitha doing , poor girl !
Like yeah , we would like to see more pictures , lol.
The babies are both beautiful , I thought the doeling appeared much bigger then the buckling. I'm happy she didn't need to push the doeling out first, at least the buck came first and didn't have to wait for her to get that big girl out ! Poor girl , geez !!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!! Talk about defying all laws of coverage by a larger breed!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehehe...Lizzie has a town friend out. She is thrilled to announce, while gagging, that the afterbirth has passed! :slapfloor: Townies are so funny.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, it's good for the townies to get out in the real world now and then.....you know, the world where nature does its thing, and its totally normal, blah, blah, blah.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok...here come the pics....I hope...1st one being born









Presented to mama









2nd one on the way








Closer...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

There she is!









Nose and one foot...see the little tongue?









Helping now...









Head is out!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dear God I was holding my breathe looking at the pictures !
Glad to see all is OK , my goodness !


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Kerp pushing mama









Almost...









She's here!









Here ya go mama


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

The girl has the prettiest markings! Glad everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I say that mama deserves some extra special treats for her hard work!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And all is well...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So...how was that for a phone plugged into the wall socket and a series of kidding pics/?? LOL I still can't believe she had them that easily. So glad there were 2 cause a single would have been huge.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank Goodness mama is fine and so are the babes. They are beautiful!!! Good job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! Glad everything went well!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Amazing! What a night!! Congrats :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done Carmen , great pictures  
What a day for you guys !


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Hallelujah! I'm so glad everything worked out ok. That could have been a major train wreck, and I'm so happy it wasn't!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Hallelujah! I'm so glad everything worked out ok. That could have been a major train wreck, and I'm so happy it wasn't!


Yes it could have. I don't mind admitting I was ready to panic! Was praying I could save my doe...never dreamed we'd have 2 healthy babies....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh WOW!!! I love those pictures!!!! glad all went well! can't wait to see these guys grow up!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Yes it could have. I don't mind admitting I was ready to panic! Was praying I could save my doe...never dreamed we'd have 2 healthy babies....


:thumbup: :grin:

PS They are just adorable! I love the markings on the little doeling!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah. She's a cutie. She's going to a new home in a couple weeks.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, that didn't take very long!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Love the pics! Beautiful kids! Also... kudos to the guy pulling them out. He sure looked like he knew what he was doing.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Love the pics! Beautiful kids! Also... kudos to the guy pulling them out. He sure looked like he knew what he was doing.


He better know. Lol. He raised sheep for 10 years and worked for a college dairy for 6 years. Also...headed to vet school next fall. He's my nephew...kept trying to tell me we were HOURS away from having babies. Hah! I knew better and Tabitha proved him wrong on that!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

kccjer said:


> He better know. Lol. He raised sheep for 10 years and worked for a college dairy for 6 years. Also...headed to vet school next fall. He's my nephew...kept trying to tell me we were HOURS away from having babies. Hah! I knew better and Tabitha proved him wrong on that!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


:smiling. Good for him! We need more guys like him in the world.


----------



## MagdelenaGoatLover (Jan 26, 2014)

Hurray!!!!! I know I am a little late to the party but so happy for bambinos and Mamma, and YOU!! Congratulations.


----------

